# ما هى مجالات عمل مهندس الميكاترونيكس فى مجال البترول ؟



## مهندس مصر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

أود معرفة مجالات عمل مهندس الميكاترونيكس فى مجال البترول ؟

فهل من مجيب ؟

شكرا مقدما


----------



## مهندس مصر (1 يناير 2013)

37 مشاهدة ولا رد واحد ؟؟


----------



## safte (23 يوليو 2013)

اعتقد ان الوقت الجاى هيبقى وقت الميكاترونيكس


----------

